

Acumen Brands raises 83M in 3rd Round of Investment - elsalgo
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/04/arkansas-startup-raises-83m-for-cowboy-boots-carhartt-camping-gear/

======
arbuge
I find this a bit odd. 2 of their 3 stores (the one selling workwear and the
one selling scrubs) seem very generic with tons of similar competition. Not
sure about the other one selling the cowboy boots. $83m seems like alot.

